# Rowdy's Lawn Reno-Journal



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome! I want to make this journal as more of a record keeping venture than anything else.
We moved to our new house in July 2020 and the yard breakout is as follows:
Front- zoysia mix (both fine and medium blade) 4000 sq ft
Back- Bermuda (or at least it should be) 3000 sq ft

The back yard after all trees were taken out.


New zeon zoysia sod arrives in two days, so I'll try and document the process.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Well today was prep day. Irrigation system was repaired and sod cutter was used to take out the old Bermuda and weeds.



Tomorrow 6 pallets of zeon arrive. I have 120 lbs of lime to spread before it goes down. After that I'll set up the sprayer heads and post another pic!


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Well sod went down last night but due to some issues with the sod farm, sod arrived late and wasn't finished until dark.

Took this picture this morning. I plan to go light on the fertilizer this year as to try and avoid disease issues.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Just talked to the sod farm that our sod came from and was told that the sod was fertilized before being cut. I was told to go light on fertilizer for the first year and to watch the water. So, that's the plan.


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing your progress this year!


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Applied humic, fulvic, seaweed blend today and watered it in. It's looking good so far.





Also got a picture of the azaleas going off in the front yard


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Ok so the sod has been down for almost 4 weeks. It's still pretty slow to fully green up, but is it still early? I'm freaking out a little. I have some thin spots also that are concerning. We got the sod dormant and tall, so I'm thinking a mid summer dry hatch or next summer dethatch may help.

Also gonna need some serious leveling


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Still greening up. I applied humic, iron, SOP blend a few days ago and the sod seems to like it so far. I have one spot in the back of the yard that is seriously struggling...i think there may be some tree roots from some trees we had removed that may be still sucking moisture out of the ground. Those pieces of sod are rooted but just not doing well but they're sending runners toward my fence...so I'm super confused.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

So I pulled up a few of the brown pieces by the fence and the ground underneath was bone dry. All of those brown pieces were full of thick thatch which I think is the reason why very little water is getting to the root zone. So I scalped the area to .75" and bagged thi clippings. I hope the pieces bounce back and aren't completely dead.








Also scalped a couple of rows next to the pool fence.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Well here's how the grass is looking now that the warm weather is here. I've had to up the water to every other day for 30 mins. I think I may do twice a week at 45 to see how it does


----------



## DallasZoysia (Apr 21, 2021)

Those scalped sections have bounced back great! Looking good; thanks for the pics!


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Yea I can't believe they've grown in like they have. Now that they aren't an issue I've found quite the common bermuda infestation in the back of the yard.

Edit: Jun 25 pic of how the grass looked mid summer.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Alright guys, just took the back yard down to 1" to alleviate some work when I final scalp next month at 3/4". I really need to level this yard and aerate as well.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

So I put out my prodiamine at 0.5 oz/1k ft on both yards yesterday. I really need to work on uniform spraying with my sprayer. I used dye to see how the application looked and I definitely had dark spots in areas on both yards. My next steps are dethatching, aeration, and then sand leveling once the zoysia starts ripping in may/june.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Alright so I finished up the scalp on the zeon. I took it down to my Honda's lowest setting which is .75" I think.





Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Finally got around to aerating the yard.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Got tired of the weeds in the side flower bed.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Alright today was dethatch day! Went to HD and rented a power rake. About half way through the job, a monsoon hit GA. Needless to say, it was interesting. And somehow I successfully turned the power rake into a scarifier.


----------

